# LED nightlight?



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 25, 2006)

I was wondering if there are any nice LED nightlights? I am hoping for one that you could put in a hallway, and they would light the area up good enough so that you could walk to the bathroom and back at night time. Please put some links to the best LED nightlights available. Thanks in advance.


----------



## senecaripple (Jun 25, 2006)

look at the dollar store. i've seen some nice ones there!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 25, 2006)

Walgreen's carries a photocell-activated LED nightlight for around $4.00.


----------



## Illum (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm curious how that really works tho...driving a diode with AC... Sounds like an explosion...


----------



## will (Jun 25, 2006)

Picked up an LED night light in the supermarket, comes on when it gets dark, goes off during the day. I think it has been running a little less that a year


----------



## abvidledUK (Jun 25, 2006)

UK

PIR light Currys £5

Replace bulb with led PR2

Bingo


----------



## evanlocc (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a gift one from IKEA !


----------



## lightrod (Jul 4, 2006)

Several reviews at the LEDmuseum. Here's a few...

http://www.datexx.com
http://www.techass.com
http://www.greenliteusa.com (at walgreen's)

Also they have one at ...
http://www.sharperimage.com


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, the GreenLightUSA is one that I got at Walgreen's. It was inexpensive and it works well. Funny that the page shows that the LED is "diamond blue" but the specifications shows it as being white. Mine was white with a slightly bluish tinge to it.


----------



## CLHC (Jul 4, 2006)

Never thought about these nightlights in LED before. :thinking: Interesting—


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 4, 2006)

The Sentina LED nightlight has proven itself to date; there's a reason I awarded it five full stars on my website. :thumbsup:


----------



## WildChild (Jul 6, 2006)

I have two LED nightlight that are fine here! They are of Globe brand. http://www.globe-electric.com/pr/en/ni.html. I have the one shown big on the page and the one completely on the bottom of the list with a coffee cup instead of two hearts.


----------



## pedalinbob (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a couple made by Leviton.

I believe I purchased them from Walmart or Target. The alleged draw is 0.25w, and they are VERY bright.
They use a photocell for auto on/off.

Very nice little lights.

http://www.shop.com/op/aprod-p27874077?sourceid=3

Bob


----------



## spock (Jul 10, 2006)

bought 6 at big lots. they come in blue and white. tried both and the blue is the brightest of the two. no photo eye so they burn all the time. brand name is "woods". only $1.96 each.


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Jul 15, 2006)

The Datexx Sentina, as Craig as mentioned, is probably the Surefire of LED night lights.

If you've got flashaholism to such a degree that you're *always* carrying a light, you probably don't need it. If you'd like the utility of an automatic night light that senses ambient light and motion, combined with an emergency flashlight, then check it out.

It's a lot more expensive than the typical 1 LED night light you'll find at Wal-Mart, Target, or Meijer: MSRP $40, but it's available online for $20-30. (The lowest price was at Walgreens.Com)

Reviews here:

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/sentina.htm
http://www.i4u.com/section-viewarticle-93.html
http://www.the-gadgeteer.com/review/datexx_sentina_led_smart_light_review

Note that the last review displays a model which allows easy access to the battery compartment. The ones I have require unscrewing the entire back of the light to swap out the batteries. Why yes, I upgraded the no-name 600mAH AAA NiMHs that came with the light to 900mAH ones - wouldn't you?


----------

